
Buffett to FBN: S&P Downgrade 'Doesn't Make Sense' - domino
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2011/08/05/buffett-to-fbn-sp-downgrade-doesnt-make-sense/
======
nandemo
> "Think about it. The U.S., to my knowledge owes no money in currency other
> than the U.S. dollar, which it can print at will. Now if you're talking
> about inflation, that's a different question."

This is really disingenuous. If we could ignore inflation then no country
would have credit problems. In fact no country would need to borrow money in
the first place.

------
dedicated
Paul Krugman has it right, the S&P is in no position to judge after all its
mistakes: <http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/sp-and-the-usa/>

My take is I give the S&P two middle fingers up, WAY UP.

